# Wago E!Cockpit Einbinden Festo Bibliothek und Morbus Konfig



## mschoena (18 Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute,

Ich bin neu hier und habe ein studentisches Projekt bei einer Firma. Es geht, um die Automatisierung einer kleinen Anlage, die aus drei Festo Linearachsen besteht. Jeder Motor hat einen eigenen CMMO Motorcontroller. Über den WAGO 750-8101 PFC100 Feldbuscontroller sollen die Motoren angesteuert werden. Kenne mich aufgrund meiner Ausbildung nur mit Simatic Manager bzw TIA aus. 

Kennt sich jedoch irgendjemand mit der Oberfläche von E!Cockpit aus? Es gibt nämlich von Festo für jedes Programm (TIA, Codesys, Beckhoff etc.) super Anleitungen zum Einbinden der Bibliotheken etc...jedoch rein gar nichts für e!Cockpit geschweige denn mit einer WAGO Steuerung!

Kann mir da irgendjemand helfen? Wie baue ich erstmal eine Kommunikation über Modbus zwischen Festo Motorcontroller und WAGO SPS auf? 

Ich würde mich über Anregungen freuen. Kommen nämlich einfach nicht weiter und so gut wie niemand kennt sich mit E!Cockpit aus!

Danke!

Gruß aus dem Kinzigtal

Marvin 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## V.I.D. (19 Juni 2017)

Hallo Marvin,

meinst Du einen 750-881, dieser ist nicht mit e!cockpit programmierbar, hierfür braucht man CodeSys 2.3.


----------



## mschoena (19 Juni 2017)

Danke für die Antwort! Nene, das passt schon. Ist eine 750-8101. Sorry muss das oben ändern in meinem Beitrag. PFC100

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tobsucht (20 Juni 2017)

Hallo Marvin,

e!Cockpit bringt ein Handbuch und eine Schnellstartanleitung mit.
Diese Dokumente sollten viele Deiner Fragen beantworten.

Bibliotheken können wie bei CoDeSys 3.5 hinzugefügt werden.
Den Dialog des Bibliotheksrepository findest Du im Bibliotheksverwalter.


Grüße


----------



## mschoena (20 Juni 2017)

Hallo,

Danke für Deine Antwort! Ja, dann werde ich da nochmal einen genaueren Blick drauf werfen. Das Importieren der Bibliothek ist bereits erledigt! Und der der Repository habe ich auch die Fest Bibliothek installiert. Die Bausteine sind somit alle vorhanden. 

Man muss doch jetzt noch bei dem Modbus einstellen, was für Variablen ausgetauscht werden? Stimmt das?

Vielen Dank

Liebe Grüße

Marvin 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mschoena (26 Juli 2017)

Hallo Leute,

Das Problem ist gelöst. Man musste ganz einfach einen generischen Slave mit der IP des Festo Controllers erstellen. Anschließend auf diesem Slave eine Variable anlegen (Array of Byte, Länge 8, FC 23, Offset und Register 0). Diese Variable auf dem Master veröffentlichen und anschließend in die Bibliothek installieren und einbinden. Dann die Eingänge der Bausteine mit der oben generierten Variable bestücken. Und schon steht die Verbindung. 

Habe es analog mit Siemens gemacht, da war es deutlich unkomplizierter. Da läuft die Kommunikation nur über einen FUP Baustein. Siemens ist deutlich einfacher in der Handhabung. Weiß man es jedoch mit der Wago, macht es auch echt Spaß!

Liebe Grüße

Marvin 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------

